# Sunday Thunder Results



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

After a few minor adjustments to the track and timing and scoring system the racing was on fast and furious. The first class to take the green flag was our Street Stocks, Colemans own Roger Graham took out to an early lead in his Coleman Auto Salvage Camaro and stayed clean to the end to take the win.
The Mighty Modifieds the ground pounders from the N.E. took to the dirt this turned out to be the closest racing of the day as again Mr. Graham fought his way to the front and took a hard fought win in his Wildwood Performance Chevy .
The Winged Sprint cars were being pushed off as the Modifieds left the track this turned out to be a two car battle between Graham and Ross with Roger pervailing at the end with his second win of the afternoon .
Next the fastest of the fast the U.S.A.C. Sprint cars .Carl Ross had everything going his way in this race as he stayed out of trouble during the race,a big mid race crash between Roger Graham and Larry Granger sent both cars hard into the first turn wall with Rogers car taking down the wall and leaving the speedway after a short delay the race was restarted with Carl taking down the win in his Carls Custom Wing Sprintcar.



B.A.R.F. Wednesday Night Magnet Car Racing.
Is on hold until after the holiday season.

The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Is a group of mature, fun "Gearhead's"
That race 1/32nd scale cars in central Florida.
Located near Ocala, and "The Village's " communities.
New and visiting racers are always welcome
If you'd like to join us for some fast fun.
Please contact Larry at : [email protected]


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Race Recap

The final race o f the 2008 season was held at the super fast South Marion Raceway ,a good field of cars signed in at the pit gate with a driver returning to the sunhine state to make the final race, welcome back Bruce from a successful racing season in the N.E.
The first race to hit the track was the always popular Street Stocks who beat and banged there way to a two car race by two hired guns Carl the Flying Fossil Whitehouse driving for the Graham Racing team and Bruce Beaulieu driving for the ever potent Fubar Racing Ent.
In final laps the flying Fossil snuck by and got the win with Bruce hanging on for a well deserved second.

Next up were the mighty Modifieds ,this race was a hotly contested race for third place with Larry Granger,Da Fossil and Bruce Beaulieu .In the end it was Roger Graham pulling out the win with Carl Ross second Da Fossil,Larry Granger,Bruce Beaulieu rounding out the top five.

The Winged warriors the 410 Sprinters hit the track for there final show of 2008 and put on one of there best shows this year with Colemans own Roger Graham taking the checkers for the second time today in his very fast Graham Trucking Sprinter ,Larry Granger in his Fubar Chevy grabing second place with hired gun Bruce Beaulieu driving Larrys backup car just edging out Carl Ross in a photo finish at the line for third place ,the Flying Fossil had some motor issues and finnished a distant fifth

As the 410s were exiting the track the fast of the fast was being pushed off and getting fired up for there final race of 2008.This race was not going to disappoint anyone as Larry Granger in his fuel injected small block 358 Chevy ran a strong steady race to claim the final checkered flag of the season followed by Carl Ross in the Priceless Scrapbooking sponsered injected 358 Chevy ,Roger Graham ,Bruce Beaulieu with Carl Whitehouse pulling down fifth place after crashing with a late entry who towed in from N.Florida Lee Graham a family member of Roger Graham (looking at the two you would think they were cloned) Lee driving one of the Graham Race teams Ford powered Sprinter rode over the wheel of Da Fossil sending Lee into a series of barrel rolls down the front stright,the driver was sore after his wild ride but other wise OK, but the car took alot of damage looks like Roger will be burning the mid-night oil to get the car rebuilt for next week.

Remember the first race of 2009 will take at Carls brand new Hurricane Raceway ,pit gates will open at 1pm for practice with racing beginning at about 2:00- 2:30 all features will be run for 109 laps to celabrate the new year.


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Members of the Basement auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Met at Carls Hurricane Raceway Sunday afternoon Jan.1,2009
for the first race of 2009
In their Sunday Thunder series of All American racing events.

Street Stocks/Bomber











Bruce........................100 laps

Carl...........................98 laps

Larry.........................96 laps

Roger..........................96 laps

Dirt Modifieds











Bruce.......................100 laps

Larry........................95 laps

Carl..........................94 laps

Roger.........................92 laps

Wing Sprint Cars











Larry.......................100 laps

Roger.......................96 laps

Carl..........................96 laps

Bruce........................92 laps

U.S.A.C. Sprint Cars











Roger......................100 laps

Larry.......................91 laps

Carl.........................90 laps

Bruce.........................80 laps



.................................................. ....Point Champion.......................................... .........................................









.................................... Larry Granger ........................................... .............

The first race of the new year was held at Carls Hurricane Raceway the Pit gate opened early as the cars came in for some hot laps.
The first race of the day was the Street Stocks this race was hotly contested by all the entries in the race with all cars within 4 laps of the winning car Bruce Beaulieu with Carl Ross second with Larry Granger just edging out Roger Graham for third place.
Up next the mighty Modifieds this was another win for Bruce Beaulieu who out powered the field by a five lap win over second place Larry Granger followed by Carl Ross third with Roger Graham forth.
You wanted the best ,forget the rest, the Winged Outlaw Sprint cars were the next cars to take to the track,Larry Granger had his car hooked up to the track as he did some suspension changes from the last race at the raceway to take a well deserved win with Roger Graham coming in second just beating third place Carl Ross ,Bruce Beaulieu forth.
As the U.S.A.C.Sprint cars were being pushed off Bruce Beaulieu had a problem getting the engine fired up and was never a serious threat and the car never did handle right once he did get it fired. The race was won by Roger Graham winning by a four lap margin over Larry Granger with Carl Ross following in third ,Bruce Beaulieu finishing a distant forth

The next race day is Jan.11,2009 at Larry Grangers South Marion Raceway will be running the Street Stocks,Big Block Modifieds ,Outlaw Wing Sprint Cars,U.S.A.C. Sprint cars


The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Is a group of mature, fun "Gearheads".
That race 1/32nd scale cars in central Florida.
No dues, or race fees.
New or visiting racers are always welcome.
If you'd like to join us for an evening of fast fun.
Please contact Larry at: [email protected]


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Members of the Basement auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Met at South Marion Raceway 1/11/2009
In their Sunday Thunder series of All American racing events.

Street Stocks

Carl(da Fossil) Whitehouse..........................100 laps

Carl Ross.............................................. ....100 laps

Roger Graham............................................ 99 laps

4th Bruce Beaulieu.......................................... ...98 laps

5th Larry Granger........................................... ....97 laps

B.A.M.Modifieds

Bruce Beaulieu.........................................1 00 laps

Larry Granger........................................... .99 laps

Roger Graham...........................................9 8 laps

4th Carl Ross.............................................. ....96 lap

5th Carl Whitehouse........................................ .93 laps

Winged Outlaw Sprints

Larry Granger........................................... .100 laps

Roger Graham............................................ 98 laps

Bruce Beaulieu.......................................... ..95 laps

4th Carl Ross.............................................. .......94 laps

5th Carl Whitehouse........................................ ....94 laps

U.S.A.C. Sprintcars

Bruce Beaulieu.......................................... ..100 laps***

Roger Graham............................................ .100 laps**

Carl Ross.............................................. .....100 laps*

4th Larry Granger........................................... ......95 laps

5th Carl Whitehouse........................................ ......62 laps(DNF)

***Tie Breaker 2 heat wins
** Tie Breaker Fastest Lap
* Had to go to fastest lap to get position
........................................ Nightly Point Champion.......................................

....................................... Bruce Beaulieu.................................................. ...

Race Recap

The first race of 2009 at Larrys South Marion Raceway

First class to take the green flag to get the race day started were the Street Stocks, Da Fossil Carl Whitehouse survived a wreckfest to take a narrow win over the Mustang of Carl Ross with Colemans own Roger Graham running his ever potent Camaro a close third followed by Bruce Beaulieu forth and Larry Granger fifth nursing a broken wheel to the finish.
Next up was the mighty B.A.M. Modifieds this race was contested by three cars who out classed the field, Bruce Beaulieu driving Roger Grahams backup car began pulling away as the laps dwindled down winning the feature with Larry Granger having some better luck this race pulling into second , Roger Graham rounding out the top three .Following a distant forth place was Carl Ross with Da Fossil Carl Whitehouse rounding out the field.
As the Outlaw Wing Sprintcars were being pushed off the track was really starting to come in after a two week break for the holidays ,this race turned out to be a fairly clean race as Larry Granger pulled out a two lap win in his South Marion Raceway sponsored sprinter,Roger Graham driving the Margie Woods Trucking sprintcar to a strong second place followed by Bruce Beaulieu driving the backup sprintcar for Larry Granger finishing in third place ,Carl Ross fighting handling problems the entire race coming in forth just beating out Carl Whitehouse at the line.
The U.S.A.C. Sprinters the fastest cars at the track put on the best race of the new year with three cars finishing 100 laps it took the scorers some time after the race to get a winner it came down to some tie breakers winning the race was Bruce Beaulieu Larry Grangers hired gun having won two heat racers, Roger Graham who had to go all the way back to have the fastest lap to take second as both Carl Ross who got third and Roger Graham both had the same number of heat wins, second places and third places.Larry Granger the winning car owner didnt fair to well coming in forth after tangling with Da Fossil who flipped end for end ending his night early.


Next race day 1/18/09 will be at Carls Hurricane Raceway with the pit gates opening at one p.m. for hot laps racing to begin 2-2:30

Monthly point Standings after two race days

1-Bruce Beaulieu .........274

2-Larry Granger ...........260

3-Roger Graham............259

4-Carl Ross.....................251

5-C.Whitehouse..............220


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Join Date: Mar 2007
Posts: 26
Default B.A.R.F. Sunday Thunder Race Results 1/18/09
Members of the Basement auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Met at Carls Hurricane Raceway Sunday afternoon Jan.18, 2009

In their Sunday Thunder series of All American racing events.

Street Stocks



1.. Larry Granger...................100 laps

2...Carl Ross...........................98 laps***

3..Roger Graham.....................98 laps

4.Bruce Beaulieu............................90 laps**

5.Carl Whitehouse..........................88 Laps

*** Tie Breaker Fastest Lap

** Testing new motor for class


Dirt B.A.M. Modifieds



1.Bruce Beaulieu .........................100 laps

2.Carl Ross..................................98 laps

3.Roger Graham............................97 laps

4.Larry Granger....................................96 laps

5.Carl Whitehouse................................95 laps


Outlaw Wing Sprint Cars




1.Roger Graham ...........................100 laps***

2.Bruce Beaulieu ..........................100 laps

3.Larry Granger .............................97 laps

4.Carl Ross...........................................95 laps

5.Carl Whitehouse.................................94 laps

*** tie breaker fastest lap


U.S.A.C. Sprint Cars

1.Roger Graham. ...........................100 laps

2.Larry Granger. .............................98 laps***

3.Carl Ross.....................................98 laps

4.Bruce Beaulieu.....................................97 laps

5.Carl Whitehouse...................................96 laps

*** tie breaker fast lap


Nightly Point Champion

......................................Roger Graham.........................................



The weather was cool but the cars and track were anything but cool, hot and fast the new reconfigured track with new banking in turns 3/4 made for some action filled close racing as can be seen in the results almost every race went to a tie breaker.
The first cars to take to the track were the Street Stocks ,The race turned out to be the cleanest race of the day with Larry Granger pulling out a two lap race win.The race for second place turned out to be a fender to fender battle between Carl Ross and Roger Graham with Carl pulling out second place with a tie breaker (fastest lap)followed by Bruce Beaulieu testing a new motor for this class holding on to forth over Carl Whitehouse.
The big block Modifieds took over the oval ,a few crashes but nothing big as it took the modifieds a few laps to get dialed in to the track but once they did the race was on, again a close race with Bruce Beaulieu driving for Graham Racing ent.in the new Fla. Gator National Championship machine edging out Carl Ross for the win with Roger Graham third ,Larry Granger in forth followed by Carl Whitehouse a distant fifth.
The high powered alcohol breathing Winged Outlaw Sprint Cars climbed the banking as they were pushed off ,this race was a crash fest as the banking upped the already fast speeds these cars can do, we had one red flag as a big crash in turn one had one car flipping up against the outer wall while collecting another two cars that were trying to avoid the crash.After the dust had settled Roger Graham driving the Graham Racing Ent.fuel injected Chevy coming in first just edging out Bruce Beaulieu driving for the Fubar Racing Team (again a tie breaker-fast lap)following a distant third 3 laps off the pace was Larry Granger who had some handling problems with Carl Ross another 2 laps back in forth ,Carl Whitehouse fifth
Next to hit the track was the Fire Belching alcohol breathing U.S.A.C. Sprint cars after seeing the wing cars put on there show the the drivers settled down a bit as there was really no big crashes a few spins and tangles but nothing like the winged warriors .This race came down to the end with Roger Graham again taking the checkers in his pink Graham Racing Ent. Chevy it seems that his Sprinters really hooked up to the new track. Pulling into second (again a tie breaker-fast lap) was Larry Granger driving the U.S.Post office Chevy just beating Carl Ross in his R.P.M. Chevy with Bruce Beaulieu coming in forth in a ill handling sprint car rounding out the field was Carl Whitehouse in the Golden Corral Spl.


....................................Next Raceday is Sunday 1/26/09................................................ ...
..................................... Larrys South Marion Raceway .................................................. ...








The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Is a group of mature, fun "Gearheads".
That race 1/32nd scale cars in central Florida.
No dues, or race fees.
New or visiting racers are always welcome.
If you'd like to join us for an evening of fast fun.
Please contact Larry at: [email protected]


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Members of the Basement auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Met at South Marion Raceway 1/25/2009
In their Sunday Thunder series of All American racing events.

Street Stocks

1.....Roger Graham........................100 laps

2.....Carl Ross...................................98 laps

3.....Larry Granger..........................98 laps

4..............Bruce Beaulieu........................90 laps


Outlaw Modifieds

1.....Bruce Beaulieu......................100 laps

2.....Carl Ross...................................99 laps

3.....Larry Granger...........................97 laps

4..............Roger Graham..........................90 laps


410 Sprint Cars

1.....Roger Graham........................100 laps

2.....Bruce Beaulieu........................99 laps

3.....Carl Ross...................................96 laps***

4..Larry Granger.......................................96 laps
*** tie breaker heat win


U.S.A.C. Sprint Cars

1.....Roger Graham........................100 laps

2.....Bruce Beaulieu........................98 laps

3.....Carl Ross...................................97 laps

4..............Larry Granger...........................96 laps


Nightly Point Champion

Roger Graham

Race recap

This Sunday there was no stopping Roger Graham as he won three of the four feature events . First class to get on the track were the Street Stocks a fairly clean accident free race saw the first win of the day by Roger Graham followed by Carl Ross second Larry Granger coming in third and Bruce Beaulieu forth still testing the new spec crate motor for this class. After the dust settled Rogers car was protested the motor torn down but was found legal.
Up next the mighty fire breathing Modifieds this was the most hotly contested race of the day with a hired gun Bruce Beaulieu driving one of Roger Grahams backup cars sponsored by the Nat. Champion Gators pulling out a close win over Carl Ross driving his own R.P.M. Motorsports Ford powered Modified coming in third was Larry Granger in his So.Marion Raceway Chevy Modified with Roger Graham who could not get his car dailed in rounding out the top four.
The Winged Warriors the 410 Sprints were being pushed off this was a crash filled race as before the ten lap mark there was atleast four cautions but after the drivers settled down the race ran fairly clean a few spins but nothing major. Again Colemans Roger Graham took home the checkers the second week in a row winning this class with Bruce Beaulieu following Roger in second ,Carl Ross driving a sick ill powered car to a third place finish with Larry Granger also nursing home a ill handling car for a forth place finish.
Next cars to take to the track were the very fast U.S.A.C. Sprintcars the race turned out to be a fairly competitive race no major crashes as again the Doctor of Computers Roger Graham took home his third feature of the day and his second win in two weeks driving his ever potent Pinkys Diner Spl. again followed in second by Bruce Beaulieu with Carl Ross just edging out Larry Granger for third .
Next week the cars return to Carls Hurricane Raceway for the Super Sunday Shootout.The Street Stocks will battle it out in the twin 100 lap feature races . The 410 Sprintcars and the U.S.A.C. Sprinters will run 40 lap features which should keep the drivers attention levels high as one slip up could cost them the race.The Outlaw Modifieds will run there regular show . Pit Gates open 1pm racing at 2pm

Next Raceday 2/1/09
Carls Hurricane Raceway
The Super Sunday Shootout






The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Is a group of mature, fun "Gearheads".
That race 1/32nd scale cars in central Florida.
No dues, or race fees.
New or visiting racers are always welcome.
If you'd like to join us for an evening of fast fun.
Please contact Larry at: [email protected]


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Race Results 2/1/09*











Join Date: Mar 2007
Posts: 30
Default B.A.R.F.Sunday Thunder 2/1/09

Members of the Basement auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Carls Hurricane Raceway 2/1/2009
In their Sunday Thunder series of All American racing events.





Street stocks

-Roger Graham------------------------100 laps

-Bruce Beaulieu-----------------------100 laps

-Carl Ross....................................99 laps

4-Larry Granger-----------------------------99 laps


B.A.M. Modifieds

-Roger Graham------------------------100 laps

-Carl Ross----------------------------------100 laps

-Bruce Beaulieu-------------------------99 laps

4-Larry Granger------------------------------99 laps

410 Wing Sprint Cars

-Roger Graham--------------------------40 laps

-Bruce Beaulieu-------------------------39 Laps

-Larry Granger----------------------------39 laps

4-Carl Ross--------------------------------------37 laps

U.S.A.C. Sprint Cars

-Bruce Beaulieu----------------------------40 laps

-Carl Ross--------------------------------------40 laps

-Roger Graham------------------------------40 laps

4-Larry Granger---------------------------------40 laps



Race recap
The racing got off to a late start as a timing problem held up the races atleast one hour.The twin 100 lap races for the Street Stocks had to be postponed to a later date.The driver to beat today was the Coleman Comet Roger Graham as he won 3 of the 4 feature races held.
The Street Stocks took to the track with Roger Graham winning his first race of the day followed closely by second place Bruce Beaulieu,Carl Ross third with Larry Granger forth
The big Block Modifieds took over with again Roger Graham winning,Carl Ross second,Bruce Beaulieu third,Larry Granger forth.
The 410 Sprints took to the track for there special 40 lap Shootout again the pride of Coleman Fla. Roger Graham taking home the checkers followed by Bruce Beaulieu second,Larry Granger third with Carl Ross forth.
Up next for there 40 lap Shootout were the U.S.A.C. Sprints ,finally Bruce Beaulieu found the quick way around for his first feature of the new month with Carl Ross second,Roger Graham third,Larry Granger forth

The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.)
Is a group of mature, fun "Gearheads".
That race 1/32nd scale cars in central Florida.
No dues, or race fees.
New or visiting racers are always welcome.
If you'd like to join us for an evening of fast fun.
Please contact Larry at: [email protected]

Next Raceday 2/8/09
at
South Marion Raceway


----------

